# Hi all!!



## MonstaMatt (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi every1, should be in bed now but stumbled on the site looking for suppliments about an hr ago!! Wicked site.

Been training for bodybuiding for the last 4 years on and off first 2 years a bit sporadic few months off training few on, last year had 3 months off coz training not going anywhere, and was loosing interest, looked into roids due to my training platue but decided to have some time off and then start a fresh, and then look into thoroughly before making that step.

Weak spots are my right sholder (overlifting without decent warm up schoolboy error! = pysio and time of!!) from around 3 years ago, also my right knee from a motorbike accident at 18. Oh and late nights!!

I'm now 27 knocking on the door of 28

5'7" just over 75kg

6pack visable good definition and reasonable size 16-16&1/2 biceps, 42" chest, 17" neck, and very average legs

I rotate split traning over 5-6 days a week

chest/tris/abs

lats/bis

delts/traps/abs

legs

Just changed gym 2 months ago and that alone new people/equiptment seems to have helped my training. Change as good as a rest etc etc. Have trouble building on legs and shoulders due to past injurys, 80% phsycolohical 20% phisical I think, fear of going backwards if over do it, but need to find a balance to push myself.

I want to work on my upper chest, legs and my delts and lats for more width.

As I said above origionally looking for suppliments on line, had some good gaims with a combo of dorian yates Pro test (can't find it, guess it's now banned/re-formulated? Any1 know of any decent testosterone boosters on the market??) EAS phosphogen+ creatine (if i remember right) and extreme whey protine.

Now just training hard, eating lots (not enough from what I've read on here!!) and 2 Stallone instone whey intake shakes with water a day.

Any thoughts/advice criticisams on the above greatfully recived.

Thanks

Matt

8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

welcome m8,i see u in lincolnshire?me to


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

welcome mate


----------



## MonstaMatt (Jan 12, 2006)

devilsquest said:


> welcome m8,i see u in lincolnshire?me to


Hi m8, yeah, down south tho only just in Lincs, Peterborough is about 20 miles from my house. Think your part of Lincs is prob better than ours as it's not flat!! :lol:


----------



## MonstaMatt (Jan 12, 2006)

By the way, just read through my 1st post, sorry for the awful spelling etc, was very tlate!! :roll:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

MonstaMatt said:


> Hi every1, should be in bed now but stumbled on the site looking for suppliments about an hr ago!! Wicked site.
> 
> Been training for bodybuiding for the last 4 years on and off first 2 years a bit sporadic few months off training few on, last year had 3 months off coz training not going anywhere, and was loosing interest, looked into roids due to my training platue but decided to have some time off and then start a fresh, and then look into thoroughly before making that step.
> 
> ...


Nick


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Two points. 1 Superdrol is a pro steroid. The pro simply meaning legal. SD is an oral steroid and is ran not to dissimilar to dbol in terms of dose and time spent on. Superdrol is a steroid IMO plain and simple, despite its legality.

And although Stallone stuff is expensive it is quality ingredients just not worth the price


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

MonstaMatt said:


> devilsquest said:
> 
> 
> > welcome m8,i see u in lincolnshire?me to
> ...


yer i know peterbough area well m8 got a few biker m8s down that way :wink:


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Welcome to the board mate. Great intro, most have to be prodded to reveal themselves :lol:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## MonstaMatt (Jan 12, 2006)

*If you are looking into steroidal test boosters (still legal stuff) then lots of people have had great success with superdrol : **http://www.cheapuksupplements.co.uk/product.php?xProd=50*

*but its still almost as dangerous as real steroids and requires just as rigorous PCT schedules, so i wouldnt suggest it unless your ready and have researched it to death.*

*Your paying a premium for stallone's brand, its fine/good as a whey, but overpriced. See here **http://www.cheapuksupplements.co.uk/product.php?xProd=2** , or try myprotein.co.uk or bulkpowders.co.uk for cheap unflavoured whey.*

Spot on info Nick, cheers. Had a look at the superdrol link, quite interested, with referance to the PCT (in my ignorance) for superdrol, what sort of things would you recommend I need to be doing/taking??

Also do you know how close is it to the real deal on both positive and negative side of things, ie gains/side effects/health risks

Only "supplements" I've tried in the past are the pro test, creatine, gabba, eph, norateen (origional) so post cycle's a new one for me.

Regarding the Stallone whey, I get it through a friend of a friend who works at a gym and gets me it at staff price = 28.50 otherwise would'nt bother as you say you deffo pay a premium for it, got on well with the extreme stuff before, but very impressed with the way the Stallone whey blends in seconds in a shaker though, smoothest/fastet blend I've tried so far.

Thanks for you advise mate

Matt


----------



## MonstaMatt (Jan 12, 2006)

devilsquest said:


> MonstaMatt said:
> 
> 
> > devilsquest said:
> ...


Nice 1 mate, fellow biker right here!! Work with a load of em too, who do you know from this neck of the woods? Might know em, having said that P'boro quite a big place!! :roll:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

OK i'll be blatant here - its a steroid, its just legal. The same rules apply, i.e. it would be a good idea to be taking on-cycle supps (milk thistle a must, then coq10, red rice yeast, saw palmetto, vit c, multivit, cod liver oil, epa, flax, vitamin b complex, hawthorn berry, policosanol) to help with sideeffects - i took all of the above bar policosanol, and still had awful sides at times.

It would involve a full PCT comprising of nolvadex and some sort of AI (aromatise inhibitor) into it too like designer supps reboundxt.

The truth is, the stuff SHOULDNT be legal, but just hasn't been banned yet, its powerful - i experienced pretty much all the side-effects (well the beginning of) as you would doing dianabol or a strong oral steroid. I started getting irritated nipples (the telltale signs of the early stages of gyno i.e. BITCH TITS) - basically what i'm saying is, respect the substance as its very powerful, but if you do it right it should be ok

If your still making gains just leave it out

Nick


----------



## MonstaMatt (Jan 12, 2006)

FierceFrets said:


> Welcome to the board mate. Great intro, most have to be prodded to reveal themselves :lol:
> 
> :twisted: Fierce


Thanks mate, well you've got to put in to get out and be straight if you want to be taken seriously, no more revealing tho till I gain another stone of lean mass!! :lol:

Gonna take some pics over the wk end then see how things are going in 6 months or so and maybe post em up on here alongside what I've been doing (if I get gains!!)

:wink:


----------



## MonstaMatt (Jan 12, 2006)

nick500 said:


> OK i'll be blatant here - its a steroid, its just legal. The same rules apply, i.e. it would be a good idea to be taking on-cycle supps (milk thistle a must, then coq10, red rice yeast, saw palmetto, vit c, multivit, cod liver oil, epa, flax, vitamin b complex, hawthorn berry, policosanol) to help with sideeffects - i took all of the above bar policosanol, and still had awful sides at times.
> 
> It would involve a full PCT comprising of nolvadex and some sort of AI (aromatise inhibitor) into it too like designer supps reboundxt.
> 
> ...


s**t hot mate, I'll prob leave it for now then as like I said in 1st post just recently changed gyms and feel like I'm making progress at the mo, if I'm leveling off towards the end of the year or get to the point where I'm going nowhere I'll get stocked up and get some (if still about!)

Feel alot happier bout the juice side of things and training having found this board, as much as you can ask a few people you know and gather ifo/experience theres quite a few more people/info/experiance combined to sound things out on on here. Thanks for your help.

Matt


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

MonstaMatt said:


> FierceFrets said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the board mate. Great intro, most have to be prodded to reveal themselves :lol:
> ...


Heh, thats how im doing it too... nice to meet you mate :wink:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

MonstaMatt said:


> nick500 said:
> 
> 
> > OK i'll be blatant here - its a steroid, its just legal. The same rules apply, i.e. it would be a good idea to be taking on-cycle supps (milk thistle a must, then coq10, red rice yeast, saw palmetto, vit c, multivit, cod liver oil, epa, flax, vitamin b complex, hawthorn berry, policosanol) to help with sideeffects - i took all of the above bar policosanol, and still had awful sides at times.
> ...


    a good sensible person for once !

cheers Matt good luck

Nick


----------



## MonstaMatt (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks mate, will keep you all updated with progress as it happens, want to keep a measurement diary/photo log, but I can be a bit lazy at times on those kind of things, will give me a good indication tho if I can sort it!!

Chatch you all soon.

Cheers

Matt

:twisted:


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

welcom dude :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

alright geezer :lol:


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

hey m8 wilkomen


----------

